# Range Größe M in Raum Rhein/Main probefahren?



## mastercremaster (9. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich liebäugle damit, mir im Frühjahr ein Range Carbon zuzulegen. Ich bin 179cm mit kurzen Armen und dachte an einen M Rahmen. Da die Alu-Varianten des Range diesselbe Geomtrie bezüglich Reach und Stack aufweisen würde ich gerne mal einen M Rahmen probefahren.
Gibt es hier im Umkreis von Frankfurt jemanden Nettes der mir sein Rad für eine gemeinsame Probefahrt/Trailtour kurz zur Verfügung stellen würde? Wäre toll und würde mir Bier belohnt werden.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schonmal im Vorraus!
Jan Hendrik


----------



## mountainlove (28. März 2014)

Hallo Jan Hendrik,

ich denke, da kann ich dir weiterhelfen, falls noch Interesse bestehen sollte ;-)

Grüße,
Volker // MOUNTAINLOVE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

